# Ouch!!



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like someone is tired of thieves in Kentucky.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Boyd Crowder must have been released from prison early


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Holy cow!!!

...or maybe hunters have put up trail cams where guys are growing dope...

....or maybe it's an anti-hunting nut

....or maybe a landowner tired of ' slob hunting' trespassers

Hard to tell the motive. But crazy nonetheless


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Man, that's a whole new level of crazy.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know people shouldn't go to these extremes to prevent the theft of there cameras. but I hate thieves and say they get what they deserve. maybe all hunters should booby trap there gear that's left in the woods. if the thieves would just keep there hands off other peoples property then they would be safe.
sherman


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I hope the injured people got cited!

Also, posting this for "true" sportsman won't help anyone. A "true" sportsman wouldn't try to steal from someone else. 

Walmart, it should be on video screens in Walmart. That's how to notify the people that could be affected.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Totally agree I had 2 treestands my SOL had 2 trail cams stolen this summer. Sucks when you go to check your cams and have no cams much less the pics


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm with Sherman. You could always Booby trap them with skunk spray that will take awhile to get the smell off.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> I know people shouldn't go to these extremes to prevent the theft of there cameras. but I hate thieves and say they get what they deserve. maybe all hunters should booby trap there gear that's left in the woods. if the thieves would just keep there hands off other peoples property then they would be safe.
> sherman


Understand where your coming from Sherman but the biggest problem with booby traps is that they are not selective, there are kids in the woods at times also that may have no idea what they are looking at and be inquisitive enough to tamper with it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FAB said:


> Understand where your coming from Sherman but the biggest problem with booby traps is that they are not selective, there are kids in the woods at times also that may have no idea what they are looking at and be inquisitive enough to tamper with it.


 yeah I wouldn't actually do it myself and don't really agree with anyone who does. but I can understand where there coming from. just a shame we have that 10% that will steal anything they get there hands on. I hate a thief and I don't hate very easy.
sherman


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> yeah I wouldn't actually do it myself and don't really agree with anyone who does. but I can understand where there coming from. just a shame we have that 10% that will steal anything they get there hands on. I hate a thief and I don't hate very easy.
> sherman


Heard that my friend and I have lost some stuff myself in the past and it aint right.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

At a sporting goods shop in Adrian, MI, sells broken trail cams for 10 bucks each, I say what the heck who would buy them. his reply was.
1. Place it where you have lost equipment to thieves, place another camera up high on that camera. Good Idea.
2. People place them at the beginning of a long drive to let the riff raff know they have stuff to watch them, thieves move on.
The dealer says they sell out regularly, hard to find he says.


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

This guy was a real wack job.... He got shot n killed by the cops that had him in the woods to look for the other cameras he planted...guess he started something and they shot him.

Didn't hear what his motivation was? Anti thief or anti hunter or just crazy?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't know why these trail cam companies don't put a password on it. Boom! Done! It's completely worthless to any thief! Oh wait, yes I do. They want them to get stolen so we the dope consumer will go buy another one..........ie more sales.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I don't know why these trail cam companies don't put a password on it. Boom! Done! It's completely worthless to any thief! Oh wait, yes I do. They want them to get stolen so we the dope consumer will go buy another one..........ie more sales.


The nicer cameras have GPS built in to track it if it is ever stolen. 

You get what you pay for. If you want to pay $300 plus for theft protection and a nice camera, then that's what you get. Most people would rather take their chances with $100 cameras and try to secure them with locks and be picky about where they leave them. The more features the camera companies add, the more expensive the price tag gets.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

If I had access to C-4 Id load up every camera I could get my hands on, maybe if they lived without a few essential appendages they would get the hint. Pretty sure I found out who stole the stuff off my boat, cops dont want to be bothered for a small amount. I asked them if I delivered the lowlife to the cop shop unable to walk, if that would help them find the d-bag. The response was Id be arrested for assault with a Louisville Slugger , told my wife to put some money away each week, so when I finally talk to the suspected d-bag, she can bail me out


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

This wasn't an anti theft/anti hunting motivation. 
The cameras were in public woods on marked trails and near houses. They were designed to hurt and injure random people, not prevent theft. 
Mark Sawaf was his name.
POS said he would lead law enforcement to other IED's he had placed and then tried to escape while on the trail. 
They shot him dead.


----------

